# Neon tetras, a cory, and a upsidedown catfish?



## BettasAreBomb (Feb 14, 2011)

I have 4 neon tetras one cory and an upsidedown catfish that hides all the time any i was wondering if i could get a bettas in that tank?


----------



## Cravenne (Dec 20, 2010)

What size is the tank?


----------



## BettasAreBomb (Feb 14, 2011)

10 gal


----------



## BettasAreBomb (Feb 14, 2011)

Well actaly i have a betta in there with a divider and i want to get more so ya


----------



## Cravenne (Dec 20, 2010)

A Betta, 4 tetras, cory and upsidedown catfish is overstocked. The upsidedown catfish can get to be 4"..most corys get to be at least 2(although I don't know what size you have) neons are small but I always count them at an inch-ish..even without the Betta you're kinda full.

Both corys and UDCatfish are social little guys and prefer to be in groups which you definitely don't have room for.
If you rehomed the tetras and the UDCatfish, you could get a few more corys and keep the betta in.

So, no..you can't add anything else. In fact, if I understand correctly, you have a betta in there already and have a divider?
Thats too much. Get the Betta his own 2G tank and definitely don't get another one for that 10G until you rehome some of your existing fish.


----------



## YoshesMom (Mar 15, 2011)

I have all my bettas in there own private 2-2.5 gallon tanks they each have one tank mate a TINY snail ( my mystery snail just had babies so each betta got one )


----------



## Cravenne (Dec 20, 2010)

Well, those setups sound good. 

If your 10G is healthy and happy with the tetras, cory and UDCatfish, I'd leave it. A Betta just won't fit in there.
If you wanted to take them to your local fish store, you would probably get a credit...then....
You could divide the 10G into two or three and have more room for Betta boys!


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

Cravenne said:


> Well, those setups sound good.
> 
> If your 10G is healthy and happy with the tetras, cory and UDCatfish, I'd leave it. A Betta just won't fit in there.
> If you wanted to take them to your local fish store, you would probably get a credit...then....
> You could divide the 10G into two or three and have more room for Betta boys!


There is also a betta in there with a divider. But even without the betta, the set up just doesn't work.


----------



## BettasAreBomb (Feb 14, 2011)

i have plenty of space trust me this is what it looks like. P.S. can any one answer my real question? you know the one about can a betta be in a tank with the fish i have with out killing them?


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

BettasAreBomb said:


> i have plenty of space trust me this is what it looks like. P.S. can any one answer my real question? you know the one about can a betta be in a tank with the fish i have with out killing them?


Yes they can be with those fish but it has to be in a tank much larger. And no, you don't have plenty of space. Sorry. Cories need to be in groups of 5 or more, so that single cory will probably get stressed and sick from lack of companionship. In your current set up the fish do not have the amount of room the need.


----------



## BettasAreBomb (Feb 14, 2011)

what ev. i had the cory over a year now and so with every one but the betta. they r just fine and i tried to ask my mom on getting the community fish witch i don't really like back to petsmart but she yelled at me and so i don't think she wants me to do that


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

BettasAreBomb said:


> what ev. i had the cory over a year now and so with every one but the betta. they r just fine and i tried to ask my mom on getting the community fish witch i don't really like back to petsmart but she yelled at me and so i don't think she wants me to do that


You should tell your mom that if he doesn't get friends he will get sick and die. He may seem fine but most problems lie below the surface. 

But you really MUST get a bigger tank for them. 

Ideally you should have at least five tetras, three upside down catfish, and five cories. Anything less than that and you will eventually have issues.


----------



## BettasAreBomb (Feb 14, 2011)

this thread is officialy cancelled :-?. bye bye now


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

BettasAreBomb said:


> this thread is officialy cancelled :-?. bye bye now


That was sort of rude, I was offering legitimate advice. I am sorry about your mom yelling at you but I am right about the set up.


----------



## BettasAreBomb (Feb 14, 2011)

sorry for being rude I'm just not going to be able to get a new tank. I'm a 13 year old boy and i have to by stuff with my own money and + my mom wouldn't let me even touch a new tank even if i had the money. so sorry i just got a little riled up there.


----------



## LolaQuigs (Mar 28, 2010)

If you can't get a bigger tank then you need to rehome the upside down cat. You also need to either rehome the cory and get a couple more tetras, or get more corys and rehome the tetras. Your current setup is not an appropriate environment for these fish.


----------



## BettasAreBomb (Feb 14, 2011)

um ya sure where do i re-home them exactly?


----------



## LolaQuigs (Mar 28, 2010)

Ask a local fish store if they will take them, usually they will, and sometimes they will give you a store credit for them.


----------



## BettasAreBomb (Feb 14, 2011)

ok well um you should probably read this whole convo. before you give your advise because i just said that i got yelled at by my mom for asking to bring them back to the pet store


----------



## LolaQuigs (Mar 28, 2010)

First of all, lose the attitude, we're only trying to help you and your poor fish.

Tell your mom what you have learned in this thread. Let her know that it is cruel to keep fish in these conditions and that the only humane things to do are to get another tank or give up the fish. Let her read the thread, maybe it will help convince her.


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

I agree with LolaQuigs. It sounds harsh but it really is inhumane.


----------



## BettasAreBomb (Feb 14, 2011)

O. Sorry all im not usualy this meen i was just frusturated


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

BettasAreBomb said:


> O. Sorry all im not usualy this meen i was just frusturated


Just make sure you get the fish to a bigger tank.


----------



## LolaQuigs (Mar 28, 2010)

BettasAreBomb said:


> O. Sorry all im not usualy this meen i was just frusturated



I understand why you're frustrated, you know the right thing to do but you aren't really able to do anything about it without your mom's consent. It's definitely frustrating. But I think the best thing you can do is to calmly explain to her what you know about the proper care of these fish. Just give her all of the facts. She should be proud that you are trying to do the right thing and be responsible with your pets.


----------



## Cravenne (Dec 20, 2010)

turtle10 said:


> There is also a betta in there with a divider. But even without the betta, the set up just doesn't work.



My comment was in response to his saying his boys were in their own 2-2.5G tanks. The picture(as you can plainly see) was posted after any of my comments.
I also advised rehoming the fish currently in the 10G.

Anyway..

Fish stores give credit for fish if they are healthy. Your mom really shouldn't have an issue with you returning fish you can't properly care for when you are getting store credit for them. Just call ahead to the fish store and make sure they have room. Then save the store credit and do some reading online about the fish you intend to keep. 
As someone has already said you don't need to rehome all of them but you can't keep them all in that setup. 

If your mom really doesn't want to drive you to the fish store to return them, perhaps you can offer them online for free to someone who has the appropriate space to care for them. They can come and pick them up so your mom doesn't have to drive anywhere.

This is why research before purchasing is always a good idea. We have all had to learn the hard way, unfortunately.


----------

